# Landscaping advice needed



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

So. I have a house without much of a back yard. I have a hill that slopes down to a retaining wall. Lots of rock not much top soil in places. It currently has juniper bushes and pinestraw much like every other suburban cookie cutter dream. We have recently taken out 3 trees and extended the described space by 15 feet up all across the top. We are now interested in planting a greater variety of plants than juniper for aesthetic purposes and doing pinestraw. The space gets full sun and is not irrigated. We want something that stays green year round and is low maintenance. We are considering tea olives, Hilary or dwarf youpon hollies, and firepower nandina's. We are not too crazy about these options. My question is.......does anyone have a suggestion for land scape bushes that fit the criteria that may have a medicinal or food/beverage application? We do have a separate area for a garden but it seems silly to me to plant purely for decoration when 2 birds may be gotten so to speak.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

fruit tree's come to mind first..then there's coffee tree's in which you can pick your own coffee beans.but as for tree's for medicinal purposes.i haven't a clue..


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

We were going to try and keep it low key as we don't know how much longer we will be here. I don't think there is enough topsoil to support a tree root system in that area either. I do have a plum and fig tree in a different spot and would love more fruit trees just not there.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is a possibility for your yard: http://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_bay_laurel.htm


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Great suggestion! Thx big 777


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I planted a common berry-bush to the prairies in my backyard - known as Saskatoon Berries ... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amelanchier_alnifolia

I have seven plants in my backyard - they can grow as a bush if you keep them trimmed or even become a fairly large tree full of the berries. There isn't anything better than Saskatoon jams, jellies and pies .. .:factor10: :factor10: :factor10:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Naekid, do you think they would survive the heat of the southeast US?


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Most gardening is local, so I'd hit up a good local nursery and the person with the most knowledge of your area. They'd know what works best, plus if it dies you get to visit them again. Might take a visit to several nurseries to find someone you trust, but when you do it will save time and money.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Naekid, do you think they would survive the heat of the southeast US?


If you click on the map shown on the Wiki-page, it shows the natural zones that the berries grow. As far as growing in other regions, I couldn't be sure, but, I would guess that if blueberries could be grown in your area, Saskatoons might survive as well.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

We grow blueberries here and have good luck with them assuming decent rain fall.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Yeah. My mom has some blueberry bushes in the area. I really need an evergreen. Lady of the house has spoken. I guess not all varieties are deciduous. I'll check into evergreen varieties and see if they grow well here.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Might try contacting your county extension agent who might help directly or might put you in touch with a local group of Master Gardeners. The Master Gardeners will have at least one person who has already considered ideas for your area and will be glad to make suggestions.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey Lou, I was looking at camellia sinensis, the tea bush a while back, there are varieties that should do well in your area.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Have you checked soil ph levels? That may steer you to what will actually thrive, or prompt you to correct anything first.

Just a sayin'

Now as I tell people that come into my office looking for a _grass type_ that needs very low care and effort, I tell them astroturf.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Tea plant is a great idea. I drink tea daily. I also found these people......http://www.eyglandscapes.com/


----------

